
The Defect Black Market - ColinWright
http://thedailywtf.com/articles/classic-wtf-the-defect-black-market
======
chrisbennet
[http://search.dilbert.com/search?p=R&srid=S3-USESD01&lbc=dil...](http://search.dilbert.com/search?p=R&srid=S3-USESD01&lbc=dilbert&w=Software%20Bugs&url=http%3a%2f%2fdilbert.com%2fstrips%2fcomic%2f1995-11-13%2f&rk=9&uid=323827257&sid=2&ts=custom&rsc=9TCgEvamwBjkGHND&method=and&isort=date&view=list&filter=type%3acomic)

"I'm gonna to write me a newmini van this afternoon!"

